

Are you a Super Connector? - syed123
http://blog.letslunch.com/2012/02/09/are-you-a-super-connector/

======
cmutty
Living the pay it forward mantra. Can't wait to connect people through
LetsLunch. Really need something easier than email/LNKD/etc.

------
preetikmr
A great way to build my network. Time to implement.

